# Bike Rack for Autocruise Quartet



## quartet1 (Jul 17, 2014)

WE need a bike rack to fit our Autocruise Quartet. The bike rack that comes with the van would appear only to be able to carry 35Kg and two bikes, that cannot be extended.

IS there another rack that will fir the van or is my only option a toe bar fitting?
thanks

A


----------

